
When Amazon was young: the early years - waqasaday
https://vator.tv/news/2016-12-06-when-amazon-was-young-the-early-years
======
waqasaday
This was quite a revelation to me, two things that stood out to me – Amazon
was an innovative product/service company, and offered real clear value – The
executed ruthlessly

